# Used emac from ebay. Only OSX10.4 installed. Don't know the 'User User' password



## dorianjazz (Dec 17, 2008)

I just bought a used emac from a liquidator on ebay. Only OSX10.4 installed. No discs or literature. It boots to an administrator user called "User User". I want to create new users but I have to authenticate User User in order to do so. I don't know the 'User User' password, but I've tried dozens of likely generic passwords. No luck.

Any thoughts? What would a liquidator set as the User User password to be when seting up a clean OSX on a used mac. I did e-mail them, but no reply yet. The machine works fine, though. - Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might wish to review the site rules.
*Passwords - *Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.​


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please see the TSG Rules, we no longer provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As a follow up comment, a liquidator shouldn't set ANY password


----------

